# calling all Dallas/Ft. Worth/near-by area bimmerheads



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

Hello everyone,

"glaws" and I were discussing a potential get-together for folks living in the DFW and surrounding areas in another thread. Thus, here are the first two steps of making a get-together happen:

(1) find posters/bimmerheads from the DFW/surrounding areas: If you are one, please post a message in this thread.

(2) gauge an interest level for a get-together/meeting: If you're interested, please make it known.

Once a sufficient interest level is determined, then we can work on the when/where/what/how.

Ken


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

kyyuan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> "glaws" and I were discussing a potential get-together for folks living in the DFW and surrounding areas in another thread. Thus, here are the first two steps of making a get-together happen:
> 
> ...


I would like to see something like this. :thumbup:


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

Nbtstatic said:


> I would like to see something like this. :thumbup:


Bump.


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

Little Rock -- but I'm in. 
Need to take delivery first. Could be a few months. :thumbdwn:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Now it happens...I just moved this weekend from Dallas to Houston. However, I could probably be convinced to come up on a weekend if anyone wants to get together.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

:hi::thumbup:


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

TLudwig said:


> Now it happens...I just moved this weekend from Dallas to Houston. However, I could probably be convinced to come up on a weekend if anyone wants to get together.


Bummer to make that drive up in a new bimmer. :rofl:


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

Where are all the DFW Texans? :dunno:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

BloodRedHog said:


> Bummer to make that drive up in a new bimmer. :rofl:


Yeah, bigtime sacrifice :rofl: , but I'll do it for the sake of bimmerfest commeraderie. Of course I won't have mine until end of September/early October.


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

TLudwig said:


> Yeah, bigtime sacrifice :rofl: , but I'll do it for the sake of bimmerfest commeraderie. Of course I won't have mine until end of September/early October.


 :bawling: what a guy, tears are streaming down my cheeks. 

When you get it, bring her up. I'm sure many would like to see the ci zhp in person. FYI LDV330i is in Houston. He and I picked up our cars in Munich on the same day.

Ken


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

bump


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

kyyuan said:


> :bawling: what a guy, tears are streaming down my cheeks.


  :bustingup



> When you get it, bring her up. I'm sure many would like to see the ci zhp in person.


Will do for sure. I just need an excuse to take a nice little road trip to see some other sweet cars and get a chance to meet up with friends back in Dallas.



> FYI LDV330i is in Houston. He and I picked up our cars in Munich on the same day.


Yeah, he actually lives just down the street from me. We've been talking about meeting up so I can see his awesome ride. I really want to see that silver cube trim in person before picking up my car in Munich.


----------



## fcmaras (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm all for it. I can only show a 1989 Ford Probe for the next 3-4 months though.
Anyone need a Probe after that 

/F


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

fcmaras said:


> I'm all for it. I can only show a 1989 Ford Probe for the next 3-4 months though.
> Anyone need a Probe after that
> 
> /F


Dayum!! Anal Probe -to- '04 545. :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

fcmaras said:


> I'm all for it. I can only show a 1989 Ford Probe for the next 3-4 months though.
> Anyone need a Probe after that
> 
> /F


Hey Franco...hope Autobahn is treating you well. look forward to seeing your 545. a colleague of mine just procured a nicely euipped 545, very nice.


----------



## fcmaras (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Ken,
Autobahn and Don have been awesome. Everything in order. My car is sitting in some warehouse, presumably in Dingolfing just waiting to be picked up, another 3.5 weeks :drive: 

I am surprised on how little response we have gotten from the DFW crowd, so I think it's to time to bring up the Bier card. Are you familiar with Bavaria Grill in Plano?
Any more takers now?

/Franco


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

fcmaras said:


> Hi Ken,
> Autobahn and Don have been awesome. Everything in order. My car is sitting in some warehouse, presumably in Dingolfing just waiting to be picked up, another 3.5 weeks :drive:
> 
> I am surprised on how little response we have gotten from the DFW crowd, so I think it's to time to bring up the Bier card. Are you familiar with Bavaria Grill in Plano?
> ...


OoOoOoh. Was there last week, love it.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

I am a little surprised also. I *know* there are more b'heads here than this and had assumed that the majority would be 3er folks. Wonder if we could cross-post for a good cause?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

fcmaras said:


> I am surprised on how little response we have gotten from the DFW crowd, so I think it's to time to bring up the Bier card. Are you familiar with Bavaria Grill in Plano?
> Any more takers now?
> 
> /Franco


Hey, I've eaten there before too!


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

bump...one last try.

Maybe the few of us can get together at bier garden. Shall we?


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

6-12 is best for me


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

6-5 or 6-12 are both OK


----------



## fcmaras (Dec 15, 2003)

I will pass on the first meeting, but participate in spirit :bawling: 
Will set up a moblog site for my ED experience and share the link, so you can see pix and read the stories as they happen.

/Franco


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

fcmaras said:


> I will pass on the first meeting, but participate in spirit :bawling:
> Will set up a moblog site for my ED experience and share the link, so you can see pix and read the stories as they happen.
> 
> /Franco


Franco,

Sorry about the scheduling conflict as we would love to have you with us. 

However, somehow I don't think you'll be missing us while having real Bavarian bier and cruising on autobahn. :thumbup: Have a great time. And, the moblog idea sounds great. A friend of mine updates his log daily while trekking through Thailand.

We'll have another get-together after you get back.

Ken


----------



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey if its in June I will probably make it, I am heading down to Ft Worth for the summer, leaving early June. As long as I know before I leave as I will not have internet access to check before I get internet service connected. Would be nice to know some people in a new place!


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

kyyuan said:


> ok, here's how I see the options.
> 
> Weekdays - This is a good idea for a few locals to get together; however, for Blood (has to drive from Arkansas) and people working long hours, this may not be the best option. Of course, assuming we actually enjoy each other's company :eeps: , after our first meeting, we can have quick weekday meeting/dinners. :angel: We'll have to see Franco's new 545.
> 
> ...


Ken-

I actually cancelled on the ED, and now I'm taking regular delivery at the end of July. So, as of either of those dates, I won't have the car yet, but I can still come up and meet you guys. June 12 works better for me than June 5, since my firm is throwing their annual summer party on that day.

Tom


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Why don't we all just meet at the Ultimate Drive on Jun 5 at Temple? We can do the drive, and then go out afterwards.


----------



## snagger (May 28, 2004)

Howdy! I'm new to the bimmerfest forums but I've been looking for a DFW bimmer group. I'd show up for the summer, as I'm a UT student in the fall.


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

xspeedy said:


> Why don't we all just meet at the Ultimate Drive on Jun 5 at Temple? We can do the drive, and then go out afterwards.


Not a bad idea. 

Any other thoughts? I think it's about time to pick a date.

6/5 in Temple

6/12 in DFW

6/19 in DFW

Ken


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

snagger said:


> Howdy! I'm new to the bimmerfest forums but I've been looking for a DFW bimmer group. I'd show up for the summer, as I'm a UT student in the fall.


welcome to the fest.


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

kyyuan said:


> Not a bad idea.
> 
> Any other thoughts? I think it's about time to pick a date.
> 
> ...


here are my preferences:

6/19 in DFW area
6/12 -- not a great day, but possible, as I'm having a minor surgery on 6/11
6/5 in Temple --- my 3rd choice because it's only a week away and am not sure if people want to do it as our 1st meeting.

come on people. let's decide.

Ken


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

K, 6/18 in the DFW area then.


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

glaws said:


> K, 6/18 in the DFW area then.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Well, since the 18th is a friday, I won't be able to make it (by the time I get off work in Houston, I wouldn't be able to get to Dallas until 10 pm). I'd think that more would be able to make it on a Saturday. Not to make this more difficult, but I'd be in on the 19th... If the 18th, then y'all have a good time and I'll meet up some other time (when I have the car).


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

TLudwig said:


> Well, since the 18th is a friday, I won't be able to make it (by the time I get off work in Houston, I wouldn't be able to get to Dallas until 10 pm). I'd think that more would be able to make it on a Saturday. Not to make this more difficult, but I'd be in on the 19th... If the 18th, then y'all have a good time and I'll meet up some other time (when I have the car).


 :tsk: Oops...I actually meant to say 6/19, Saturday.

glaws & Nbstatic... can you guys do 6/19? My fault. If not, we'll to 6/18.

Thanks.

Ken


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

:rofl: 6/19 is fine.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm there then


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Nbtstatic said:


> :rofl: 6/19 is fine.


 What he said.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 23, 2002)

hello all.... fellow DFW bimmer fan. so, what are you guys planning? i live near downtown dallas also.

-Kyle
'00 M Coupe


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

great...6/19 (Saturday) it is. Does Bavaria Grill still sound good? If so, let's do lunch.
see website: http://www.bavariangrill.com

Kyle...a few of us festers are getting together for the first time. You're more than welcome to joing us. :thumbup:

Ken


----------

